# kodak reflex II



## mysteryscribe (Aug 26, 2006)

Okay I'm bidding on a kodak reflex II.  I know its 620 and I know some of them you can load 120 and use a 620 take up reel.  Got any idea if this is one of them.

question two and most important.  I pulled up the direction book and it says the flash can be adjusted.  I wonder if one of those adjustments is instant flash.  Or if they are both bulb.

And do you know anything about hte ciro tlr  aka graflex 22.  Thanks


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 28, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> Okay I'm bidding on a kodak reflex II. I know its 620 and I know some of them you can load 120 and use a 620 take up reel. Got any idea if this is one of them.
> 
> question two and most important. I pulled up the direction book and it says the flash can be adjusted. I wonder if one of those adjustments is instant flash. Or if they are both bulb.
> 
> And do you know anything about hte ciro tlr aka graflex 22. Thanks


 
The Reflex II is the more desirable one, all I know is that was made between 1948-1954.

The Ciroflex and the Graflex 22 might be the same core camera but I like the Graflex better for its finish and lenses (Optar or Graftar 88mm/3.5) in Century Synchromatic shutter. Better made IMHO.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 28, 2006)

Thank for the information....  I have decided on one of the ciro or graflex now I'll try to find it in the graflex.


----------



## niccig (Sep 12, 2006)

You might want to check this out too:

http://www.jandcphoto.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=29

I'm not sure if that's the same thing you were talking about or not.


----------

